# www.plenty of fish.com



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

any of you guys tried this dating agency,i live in a small town and logged in gave them my profile as it is on here,and fcuks sake in 1 hour i got mesages like fcuk within 5 miles from me theirs even people i no on it lol ,if she comes down im fcucked lol.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

yeah mate its an awesome site i was boning a bird off there for 6 months lol good site


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

****


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's awesome, also try girlsdateforfree.com

i just met someone from there, head over heels etc

or you can just use it to have meaningless sex instead (also good fun)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ya i tried it lol a load of ugly people keeped messaging me and it got on my nerves so much...

one of them i turned down created a new free acount and put a hot profile pic on with a fake name and we got talking (well all dirty talk lol) and give each other awer e-mail addresses...

then found out about it after a shocking pic was not nice lol...

she still emails me all the time and keeps trying to add me on facebook lol...

had to change my e-mail a address and thankfully facebook let me block peaple...

if i was use id use a paying one there less weirdos.... try e-harmony


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

brilliant site, got my first MFF threesome due to that site


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Not used it myself but I've heard it's extremely easy to get laid using it.

A lad I know who's in his late 20s, never used to get any women at all now nails at least 2 different new women per week using POF.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

vetran said:


> any of you guys tried this dating agency,i live in a small town and logged in gave them my profile as it is on here,and fcuks sake in 1 hour i got mesages like fcuk within 5 miles from me theirs even people i no on it lol ,*if she comes down im fcucked* lol.


aint that what you want


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

what's wrong veteran...are you married??? lol


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

It seems it's easy for everyone to get laid on these sites except for me. Must have to be more witty.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Met my ex on there, met the girl I'm seeing this weekend on there.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

My brother's joined sexintheuk.com and he's fcuking his way up and down the country now :beer:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Do these people who are shagging have any standards or just shag anyone?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Just make sure the paper bag you carry is of a high standard so it doesn't tear to reveal her face.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

My brother has NO standards whatsoever, he knows his level and he's not afraid to stay there lol.

Saying that though, he's had a good few that didn't need the paper bag or a forklift to get into :thumbup1:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> My brother has NO standards whatsoever, he knows his level and he's not afraid to stay there lol.
> 
> Saying that though, he's had a good few that didn't need the paper bag or a forklift to get into :thumbup1:


Does he go on dates with them or just shag them? Might try it myself but not if I have to be out in public. I always see someone I know.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

after reading all those comments seems like a good site


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

must have slept with around 40 girls off there. great site


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Does he go on dates with them or just shag them? Might try it myself but not if I have to be out in public. I always see someone I know.


Mate, it's a no strings attached sex site! He chats and messages online, meets up, if they get on IRL they fcuk, he leaves, they either meet again or they don't!

Simples!

Try it mate. Here is the link :beer: 

If my bro can do it, so can you :thumb:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, it's a no strings attached sex site! He chats and messages online, meets up, if they get on IRL they fcuk, he leaves, they either meet again or they don't!
> 
> Simples!
> 
> ...


Ah cheers. Worth a shot.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

oh wtf you got to pay to see your messages.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Gotta be worth it though. Everybody knows what everybody wants, no pretending, just meet and fcuk. If I wasn't married I'd be there myself.....

I've not checked the pricing though, how much is it? I would look myself but I don't fancy explaining to the wife why I'm on the site (she's sat next to me lol)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> It seems it's easy for everyone to get laid on these sites except for me. Must have to be more witty.


Can you do me a favour, promise me never to use clomid. please. you'd hang yourself in a day.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

BillC said:


> Can you do me a favour, promise me never to use clomid. please. you'd hang yourself in a day.


I don't intend to. What do you want me to say? That I get loads of pussy on these sites? I wasn't even complaining I was wondering out loud why everyone else can and I can't.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> I don't intend to. What do you want me to say? That I get loads of pussy on these sites? I wasn't even complaining I was wondering out loud why everyone else can and I can't.


ever thought it might just be because you thnk like that? I'm ginger ffs, even I get laid :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Gotta be worth it though. Everybody knows what everybody wants, no pretending, just meet and fcuk. If I wasn't married I'd be there myself.....
> 
> I've not checked the pricing though, how much is it? I would look myself but I don't fancy explaining to the wife why I'm on the site (she's sat next to me lol)


Depends on how long you sign up for. Works out £8 a month if you sign up for 12 months. Cheaper than a hooker if you get at least 1 shag out of it. Will just fill in details and upgrade over the weekend? Do you think I should be honest about my sexual inexperience? Some women might like having to show me the ropes.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I don't intend to. What do you want me to say? That I get loads of pussy on these sites? I wasn't even complaining I was wondering out loud why everyone else can and I can't.


You need to take up peahead's offer of a night out. The man offered but you didn't take it, wtf is wrong with you. I doubt he's going to drug you and bum you in an alley.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Whether you think you can or you think you can't, you're right.

Mate, dip your hand in your pocket and join up. Get laid. Repeat.

Seriously geezer, it's a website FULL of women wanting the ride. What's not to like about it?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You need to take up peahead's offer of a night out. The man offered but you didn't take it, wtf is wrong with you. I doubt he's going to drug you and bum you in an alley.


I didn't take it because I'm skint at the moment. I've had to dip into a savings account that I wasn't planning to touch until April. Never had a month as bad as the last one.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I didn't take it because I'm skint at the moment. I've had to dip into a savings account that I wasn't planning to touch until April. Never had a month as bad as the last one.


I remember him saying the bar would be free for you.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Depends on how long you sign up for. Works out £8 a month if you sign up for 12 months. Cheaper than a hooker if you get at least 1 shag out of it. Will just fill in details and upgrade over the weekend? Do you think I should be honest about my sexual inexperience? Some women might like having to show me the ropes.


My bro went honest. Average looks, average down below etc. Just be yourself. EVERYONE on the site is looking for sex mate, it's in the title :thumb:

Oh, and you think an inexperienced, muscular guy is NOT gonna have 'em flocking around like vultures at a fresh kill? You'll need a gallon tub of savlon to sooth the friction burns on your c0ck


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I remember him saying the bar would be free for you.


Still needed a hotel, bus/train tickets to go down there. Still would have cost like £100.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> My bro went honest. Average looks, average down below etc. Just be yourself. EVERYONE on the site is looking for sex mate, it's in the title :thumb:
> 
> Oh, and you think an inexperienced, muscular guy is NOT gonna have 'em flocking around like vultures at a fresh kill? You'll need a gallon tub of savlon to sooth the friction burns on your c0ck


Ah sweet. Will join after my bank card back from my m8. He has to keep it so I won't go the bookies lol.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Ah sweet. Will join after my bank card back from my m8. He has to keep it so I won't go the bookies lol.


Lol, I've got a mate who lives in the bookies whenever funds allow too.

Promise me you'll start a thread when you meet your first one there :beer:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Lol, I've got a mate who lives in the bookies whenever funds allow too.
> 
> Promise me you'll start a thread when you meet your first one there :beer:


Haha I will, could be the making of me this site.

Do you know if these first people to email you are just bots to tempt you to pay?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

My bro says there a lot of cam scammers so don't visit any other sites they link to. You'll quickly learn which ads are genuine, and by the time you've swapped a few messages or chatted it's pretty much ON! Oh, don't bother winking either, only the scammers wink.

Like I say, I'd be there myself if I wasn't married.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Like I say, I'd be there myself if I wasn't married.


Haha you keep saying that. I imagine you're sat there with a miserable look on your face muttering to yourself 'if I wasn't married....if I wasn't married....'


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Haha you keep saying that. I imagine you're sat there with a miserable look on your face muttering to yourself 'if I wasn't married....if I wasn't married....'


You hacked my webcam again? :cursing:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

fukc guys what the ya still doing gossiping on her for ,www plenty of fish . com. get on it lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

vetran said:


> fukc guys what the ya still doing gossiping on her for ,www plenty of fish . com. get on it lol


They're waiting to see how well you do. Nice profile mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^ ha ha fcuking sound ,reps lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I aint gonna lie.... I'm a blunt and grumpy fcker but the following needs said.....



Always Injured said:


> I don't intend to. What do you want me to say? That I get loads of pussy on these sites? I wasn't even complaining I was wondering out loud why everyone else can and I can't.


www.dryyourfuckingeyes.com

Boo ****ing hoo.

Any idea how boring and unattractive your self pity party is mate?



Always Injured said:


> Depends on how long you sign up for. Works out £8 a month if you sign up for 12 months. *Cheaper than a hooker if you get at least 1 shag out of it.* Will just fill in details and upgrade over the weekend? *Do you think I should be honest about my sexual inexperience?* Some women might like having to show me the ropes.


Has it ever occured to you that the reason for the 2nd bolded part, may lay in the attitude of the first bolded part.....?

Just a thought.....

Ok that was far too subtle.....

Your attitude stinks no wonder nobody wants to shag you.





romper stomper said:


> plenty of fish.com = plenty of sad fcuks


Correctemundo..... never been on it but from descriptions here it looks utterly, utterly, vile :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Zara you should go on it and get a good sh*g might cheer you up 

I was on it for a few years in between GFs and met one of my GFs of a year on there.

I wasn't looking for one night stands really but you can get them,

One of my profile sentences read like this

'If getting plastered, throwing up, having arguments with me and then doing sh*tloads of coke is your idea of a good night out then we wont get on.

and no Fatties please cos I hate the smell of kebabs'

That line alone got me so many mails, most complimenting me on my witty banter alas only a few asking me when they could sh*g my brains out.

I think most of the decent girls on that sort of site are wise to mens chat and you have to be a bit creative if you want to get someone decent, unless of course a dirty whore who you can't trust is what you are after then happy days.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Zara you should go on it and get a good sh*g might cheer you up


Point 1: Me is plenty happy ta muchly Mr Blackman :tongue:

Point 2: Lets be serious here.... if the blokes a good shag/good looking too, he's not gonna have to be resorting to that site

Point 3: I'd rather be miserable and have no sex life if it came to it than resort to begging for it by advertising myself on a dating site like that (by "like that" I am referring to the description thats been given here by previous posters as I admit I've never seen it)

Point 4: What makes you think I dont have such bases already covered 

Point 5: If I was at any point, for any reason, miserable.... It would be for sensible reasons ie financial/ppl getting ill or dying etc...... "getting a shag" I'm afraid is not my raison d'etre..... nor will it put the world to rights or solve all the things I may or may not be worrying about. I often wonder about other people and their priorities when they seem to hold such matters so high up on their list of priorities.......

Ok so point 5 went a little bit into the realms of sensible-and-grown-up-chat there.....

But points 1-4 stand 



Tinytom said:


> 'If getting plastered, throwing up, having arguments with me and then doing sh*tloads of coke is your idea of a good night out then we wont get on.
> 
> and no Fatties please cos I hate the smell of kebabs'


I do rather like these quotes though it has to be said..... :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Point 2: Lets be serious here.... if the blokes a good shag/good looking too, he's not gonna have to be resorting to that site


I don't use any sites for that, I'm old school but that statement is not true zara.

I know a load of sound poeple who use the net for sex and relationships.

I read an ad (in the readers digest ffs lol) that E-harmony is responsible for 2% of marriages in the USA


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> "getting a shag" I'm afraid is not my raison d'etre..... *nor will it put the world to rights or solve all the things I may or may not be worrying about.*


It does for me...for about 3 minutes*

*Not including post coital obligatory cigarette


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I don't use any sites for that, I'm old school but that statement is not true zara.
> 
> I know a load of sound poeple who use the net for sex and relationships.
> 
> I read an ad (in the readers digest ffs lol) that E-harmony is responsible for 2% of marriages in the USA


Ok then let me rephrase.....

Even if he was those things... I'd not touch him with a bargepole.

I've one set of reasons already.... now having read from everyone that they use it mainly/purely to get their leg over and shag as many random birds as the possibly can...... I'd rather chew off my own tongue than go near the place 

And...... I still reckon even IF they somehow manage to fulfil the criteria as stated... there must be summat else wrong with them......


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I used that (and another one) when I was single, and looking for a bf. The bf finding took a few months so in that time the rendezvous were of a more casual nature. Saying that, I met my very good male friend on there so now have a whole new circle of friends from it, and a few of the casual acquaintances ended up being friends too so can't complain.

My point of view is that the chances of meeting someone at the supermarket/on the bus etc are pretty slim, and I'm not a 'stumbling out of Ritzy at 3am' kind of girl, so I needed other options to widen my horizons for meeting someone. It's obv not everyone's cup of tea, but if I was to find myself single again and 'conventional' methods weren't leading anywhere, then I'd def go on it again.

You can generally tell what the people on there are after, so you just don't converse with the ones that don't want the same things. Luckily I never met any weirdos and didn't have any bad experiences but I can see how it could sometimes go a bit wrong!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> it's awesome, also try girlsdateforfree.com
> 
> *i just met someone from there, head over heels etc*
> 
> or you can just use it to have meaningless sex instead (also good fun)


Mate, you must fall in love very easily coz' you met the last couple off there if I remember rightly?

You wanted to marry them after 3 days or some sh1t


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Point 2: Lets be serious here.... if the blokes a good shag/good looking too, he's not gonna have to be resorting to that site


This is what a lot of people don't understand. Use of dating site can broaden your horizons, allowing you to meet a far greater range of people you would never meet otherwise. It's not just ugly people and social outcasts who join dating sites you know. Is it really any different to going out to a club with the intentions to pull? Not really. You have face to face chats via webcam and you're not as likely to pull a munter if you're not p1ssed.

I guess you've got it easy compared to most men, which is why you frown upon dating sites for shagging. I guess all you have to do is go for a walk to find men following you on all four's panting with their tongues out trying desperately to sniff your rear.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've one set of reasons already.... now having read from everyone that they *use it mainly/purely to get their leg over and sh**ag* as many random birds as the possibly can...... I'd rather chew off my own tongue than go near the place
> 
> ...


here's a news flash zara.......all the guys that chat to you in the bar, bus, train, gym, suopermarket........

...don't approach you hoping for a long sex free marriage with you


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I have to agree with zara leoni.

Always injured, your attitude is terrible. You seem to think you're *owed* attention from women.

Your attitude towards women is baaaad as well. Women aren't just sex objects!

Do you go out, or constantly make excuses as to why you can't?

I never see any indication of humor in your posts, either.

Also, you're a broke compulsive gambler. (no money, mate has your bank card so you don't go to the bookies)

I think you need a long period of reflection on your life.

I remember in one of your other posts you said you didn't want a 'real' job because you could earn more playing online poker.

I've met previous gf's and made many real friends through working.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> .
> 
> I've met previous gf's and made many real friends through working.


I think a lot of your initial posts on here were about how you were single, couldn't find a bird, banged on about how ugly you were and fat.......

Maybe it was humour that I missed:confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> I used that (and another one) when I was single, and looking for a bf. The bf finding took a few months *so in that time the rendezvous were of a more casual nature. * Saying that, I met my very good male friend on there so now have a whole new circle of friends from it, and a few of the casual acquaintances ended up being friends too so can't complain.
> 
> My point of view is that the chances of meeting someone at the supermarket/on the bus etc are pretty slim, and I'm not a 'stumbling out of Ritzy at 3am' kind of girl, so I needed other options to widen my horizons for meeting someone. It's obv not everyone's cup of tea, but if I was to find myself single again and 'conventional' methods weren't leading anywhere, then I'd def go on it again.
> 
> You can generally tell what the people on there are after, so you just don't converse with the ones that don't want the same things. Luckily I never met any weirdos and didn't have any bad experiences but I can see how it could sometimes go a bit wrong!


That part.... thats what doesnt appeal to me.

Each to their own and all that but its not for me.... I genuinely have no issue with other ppl being comfortable with it.... hey... its prob a lot of fun.... but its not me 

As to when and where to meet ppl/stumbling out the Ritz etc...... you dnt need to go to nightclubs to meet ppl. If you are generally sociable and mix with friends/take up invitations to do stuff/train in gyms/go out with mates etc you will meet all sorts of people in the most unlikely of circumstances.

I do believe though that you do tend to find people when you are not looking.... and you DO find them where you were genuinely not expecting to 



SiPhil said:


> This is what a lot of people don't understand. Use of dating site can broaden your horizons, allowing you to meet a far greater range of people you would never meet otherwise. It's not just ugly people and social outcasts who join dating sites you know. Is it really any different to going out to a club with the intentions to pull? Not really. You have face to face chats via webcam and you're not as likely to pull a munter if you're not p1ssed.
> 
> I guess you've got it easy compared to most men, which is why you frown upon dating sites for shagging. I guess all you have to do is go for a walk to find men following you on all four's panting with their tongues out trying desperately to sniff your rear.


Ahhhhh see..... I never said ugly or social outcasts.... I said main concern is its full of ppl looking to get their leg over and nowt else...... and this entire thread with poss only the exception of Toms post, has confirmed this. So tbh.... I dont care if I'd never meet them anywhere else.... cos they dont sound worth meeting to me 

I also dont ever go to clubs... or anywhere else.... ever.... with the intention to pull. And dear god I hope I never get to that stage.... AND. I dont want to meet other people who are doing exactly that.... cos then I think they are desperate and them "pulling" me is hardly a ****ing compliment then is it....???? 

As to your last paragraph.... nah mate. Not at all.

First of all.... compared to most MEN....? Errr..... there are some incredibly attractive men that get a lot more attention from women than I do from men lol.... however there are some minging blokes AND birds who get less attention than me. Its just facts and being realistic.

I get a lot of male attention yes. I could try and be coy/act humble etc and say I dont, but I do. Thats just life.

HOWEVER...... you'd piss yourself laughing if you saw from who/what.

Not all attention is good attention. Actually. Lets be frank (and theres a couple other girls on here who are in a similar situation/bracket/level of attractiveness... :note: LEVEL OF.... not saying am attractive lol....) who could back this up 100%...... I would say that, approximately, 99.99% of the ppl who contact/comment etc are, completely and utterly, without doubt, hideously unattractive and quite possibly a little bit (read: hugely) unstable pmsl.

Now I dont mean not so great looking.... I do mean, SCARY horrors. However..... the touched ones are the main culprits for going out and blatantly contacting ppl online or approaching them in street/clubs etc. They seem to have less inhibitions or less to lose or something. They also punch above their weight MASSIVELY......

Final point.

And most relevant tbh......

You said "which is why you frown upon dating sites for shagging"

I dont look for anyone for that purpose. Anywhere. At all.

Random shags aint my thing. From what I gather on here they are what these sites are all about..... and its the main reason I aint interested in them


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I think a lot of your initial posts on here were about how you were single, couldn't find a bird, banged on about how ugly you were and fat.......
> 
> Maybe it was humour that I missed:confused1:


Exactly. I wasn't serious. And I nearly always include humor in my posts!

You should lend me the baggies!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> You should lend me the baggies!


you couldn't handle the baggies mate......they make the ring in "Lord of the Ring" look gay


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never been on it but my mate swears by it.

TBH, if I didn't get an offer of sex a few times a week I'd top myself  although I'm very selective of the offers I take up


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you couldn't handle the baggies mate......they make the ring in "Lord of the Ring" look gay


Please. Just for a smidge of a second?!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Can I just point out that the site I was discussing with AI is NOT a dating site, it is a SEX site! It is not the same as POF etc (which I also have no probs with. I know plenty of people who have met their partners through various online dating sites).

Sexintheuk.com is full of men and women looking for...................................SEX!

So before anyone slates AI's comments about it being cheaper than a hooker etc I suggest they actually read our conversation in full.

I personally have never used a dating or sex hookup site, but if I suddenly found myself single then I defo would.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol i like Zara's attitude. i still like shagging lots of women though whether thats on nights out or online


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> here's a news flash zara.......all the guys that chat to you in the bar, bus, train, gym, suopermarket........
> 
> ...don't approach you hoping for a long sex free marriage with you


Nooooo........

Reeeealllly......????? :confused1:

Uriel ya big dufus..... I KNOW you know me well enough to know that I know that......  :lol:

However.

If said person(s) approach me then on their own head be it. I'm not advertising myself on a site well known for being the place to go for an (or multiple) easy shag(s). If they want to say hi and I've noticed them and found them attractive then all good.... they will very quickly suss the kind of girl I am (miserable moody **** apparently  ) and 9 times out of 10 if I am not looking for same as them, they will make their excuses and move on.... or I will first most likely as sometimes blokes think you are just acting coy lol 

However.... put yourself on one of these sites and you ARE gonna get random, disrespectul and... yes am shallow..... fat/skinny/out of shape fcking horrors suggesting allsorts (and not the kind that bertie basset indulges in). I for one have no tolerance for it and see no point as I am never gonna want to meet these types of people! So. Why go there to begin with? 



Razorblade said:


> Lol i like Zara's attitude. i still like shagging lots of women though whether thats on nights out or online


And fair play to you..... if thats what you want, thats what you enjoy, and thats where you find it... then grand.

Personally though.... its not for me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> fat/skinny/out of shape fcking horrors suggesting allsorts (and not the kind that bertie basset indulges in). I for one have no tolerance for it and see no point as I am never gonna want to meet these types of people!


God you're sooooo shallow hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> God you're sooooo shallow hahahahaha :lol:


  :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Uriel ya big dufus..... I KNOW you know me well enough to know that I know that......


So sex, yes or no?

I like to check every few month s just incase


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumbup1:


I'll let ya off, I've got my STR (Size Ten Rule) back up and running :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'll let ya off, I've got my STR (Size Ten Rule) back up and running :laugh:


You better hope they're not using the plus 220lb rule then:lol:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Me and one of my best friends put each other up on POF for a laugh one night. I wrote her profile and she wrote mine. Went back a couple of days latter and had loads of messages. Funniest thing was that after that we realized that we actually liked each other and ended up hooking up! Still seeing her now.

See dating sites do work


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Girl at my work met her now husband on POF.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Exactly. I wasn't serious. And I nearly always include humor in my posts!
> 
> You should lend me the baggies!


Glad you said 'nearly'. :whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

lazy said:


> Me and one of my best friends put each other up on POF for a laugh one night. I wrote her profile and she wrote mine. Went back a couple of days latter and had loads of messages. Funniest thing was that after that we realized that we actually liked each other and ended up hooking up! Still seeing her now.
> 
> See dating sites do work


you just made me sicky up a little bit of porridge:cursing:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lazy said:


> Me and one of my best friends put each other up on POF for a laugh one night. I wrote her profile and she wrote mine. Went back a couple of days latter and had loads of messages. Funniest thing was that after that we realized that we actually liked each other and ended up hooking up! Still seeing her now.
> 
> See dating sites do work


Let's be honest. You fancied the pants off her before you put your profiles on POF, right? And you hoped to god that she'd get jealous / worried that you'd pull of pof? It worked buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You better hope they're not using the plus 220lb rule then:lol:


You cut me deep brother DEEP :lol:

I have actually been turned down for not being big enough before funnily enough


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hamster said:


> the ugly ones are on it for a different [email protected] other than there mum.


LMFAO!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> You cut me deep brother DEEP :lol:
> 
> I have actually been turned down for not being big enough before funnily enough


You'll get over it bro......they'll see the real beauty in us when they get past the dozens of kilos of sex meat:laugh:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

quality site, ive done some damage from it


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ian-m said:


> yeah mate its an awesome site i was boning a bird off there for 6 months lol good site


need to get myself onto this site


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You'll get over it bro......they'll see the real beauty in us when they get past the dozens of kilos of sex meat:laugh:


Oh yeah! No point having a big nail, if you've not got a big hammer to knock it in with

Funny thing is, I get more attention now I've got a little chub on than I did when looking my best.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> So sex, yes or no?
> 
> I like to check every few month s just incase


That'd be a no Muriel.... :tongue:



RACK said:


> I'll let ya off, I've got my STR (Size Ten Rule) back up and running :laugh:


Ah yes..... I have a similar rule..... :cool2:

As to the rest going "ooohhhh must sign up immediately, see if I can get a shag......." etc

...........you sad losers. Cant you get one in real life??

If they turn up to meet you and it transpires they are a master of the myspace angle.... you deserve everything you get lmao......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fair few of my mates use this and all get rides on it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> If they turn up to meet you and it transpires they are a master of the myspace angle.... you deserve everything you get lmao......


This happened to my mate hahaha, he met her and never said a word. A few weeks later she was on Super Size vs Super Skinny!!!!

She wasn't the thin one :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

More to love!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> I have to agree with zara leoni.
> 
> Always injured, your attitude is terrible. You seem to think you're *owed* attention from women.
> 
> ...


I know I do come across as self pitying on this site and I do occasionally use it to let off steam if I am frustrated and feeling low but you'd be surprised if you meant me in real life. I have a great ability to laugh at myself which doesn't come through in my posts. If you asked a group of my friends to describe me they may say I lacked confidence but they would never say I was self pitying.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> As to the rest going "ooohhhh must sign up immediately, see if I can get a shag......." etc
> 
> ...........you sad losers. Cant you get one in real life??
> 
> If they turn up to meet you and it transpires they are a master of the myspace angle.... you deserve everything you get lmao......


Why do I [email protected] so much when I have a girlfriend who never says no, even if I jump on her at 3am? Because it gets it over and done with within a couple of minutes without exerting myself. This is similar to the guy who goes online to look for a local shag rather than go out, spend loads of money on drinks trying to pull and may end up with nothing by the end of the night. Sometimes it's better and easier to take the route which takes a hell of a lot less effort. Being told to fck off online isn't as embarrassing either.

Myspace angles happen in real life too. Go out on the pull, you're wearing beer goggles. Plus so much makeup caked over the tart's face disguises her until the next morning when he's in for a heart attack inducing shock.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I know I do come across as self pitying on this site and I do occasionally use it to let off steam if I am frustrated and feeling low but you'd be surprised if you meant me in real life. I have a great ability to laugh at myself which doesn't come through in my posts. If you asked a group of my friends to describe me they may say I lacked confidence but they would never say I was self pitying.


Well that's the thing with online persona's. People don't always come over the way they mean to. It's open for interpretation by everyone.

It's just one of those things.

Why do you feel you aren't good with women? What do you do to meet women and what is it you're looking for?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

vetran said:


> any of you guys tried this dating agency,i live in a small town and logged in gave them my profile as it is on here,and fcuks sake in 1 hour i got mesages like fcuk within 5 miles from me theirs even people i no on it lol ,if she comes down im fcucked lol.


There's some STD's on that site mate.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Nidge said:


> There's some STD's on that site mate.


He's 50 and pumping himself full of AAS. A few little STD's arn't going to make a lot of difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Internet dating sites.... 'The odds are good but the goods are odd'


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Well that's the thing with online persona's. People don't always come over the way they mean to. It's open for interpretation by everyone.
> 
> It's just one of those things.
> 
> Why do you feel you aren't good with women? What do you do to meet women and what is it you're looking for?


I've actually been on 3 dates this year. Previous to this year I had never been on a date. The 1st one was my sisters friend who i asked out on facebook, and the other two were from online dating. The 1st 2 were good looking girls as well but my aforementioned lack of confidence put them both off after a couple of dates. The last one even said she thought I'd be less tense the second time around. I was in town a couple of weeks ago and I was having banter with a group of women who were on a hen night. I just struggle to turn normal conversation/banter into trying to pull women or into sexual chemistry if it's a 2nd date. The reason I struggle because in the back of my mind I don't know if I can deliver in the bedroom to back up any words I might say. You could say I am focusing too much on the physical side of things but it's been the women pushing for the sex on early dates and the 1st one even said it's just a bit of fun and we can meet other people too.

This is why I think the sex site could be good for me. I can let them know in advance that I am shy and inexperienced and have no strings sex. Then when I do meet a girl I like I won't be as nervous and feel more confident in that I know what I'm doing. I think about things too much rather than let them happen naturally.

I have no idea what I am looking for I just thought if I met the right person it would just fall into place. Going into it open minded.

I'll probably get flamed by the Alphas on here for that post but it's honest.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

RACK said:


> This happened to my mate hahaha, he met her and never said a word. A few weeks later she was on Super Size vs Super Skinny!!!!
> 
> She wasn't the thin one :thumb:


haha I hope you Sky + it and show it him every time he visits just so he can never forget!! ha


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fair play to you, Always Injured.

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

Not everyone in life, or on here even carry this big bravado bullsh1t that they say they do.

I bet there's loads of lads on here who shout "yeah, just smash her in etc" are totally the opposite and are like you, which isnt bad by the way.

We're all different, it'd be boring if we werent.

I've been with my wife nearly 8 years now and before that i can honestly say i werent a wild and crazy guy going out to purposely try and nail anything with a pulse.

Of course ive had some fun, but i didnt wanna follow my mates like a sheep and shag everything. I live in a small town and the worst thing i wanted was for women to have a bad impression of me.

The past 8 years ive gotten more attention coz im not giving off signals that screams 'desperate'.

Join the sites, be honest with the ladies, get out a bit more, have a laugh and it'll come when you least expect it. Above all else, just relax mate, theres no rush.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fair play to you, Always Injured.

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

Not everyone in life, or on here even carry this big bravado bullsh1t that they say they do.

I bet there's loads of lads on here who shout "yeah, just smash her in etc" are totally the opposite and are like you, which isnt bad by the way.

We're all different, it'd be boring if we werent.

I've been with my wife nearly 8 years now and before that i can honestly say i werent a wild and crazy guy going out to purposely try and nail anything with a pulse.

Of course ive had some fun, but i didnt wanna follow my mates like a sheep and shag everything. I live in a small town and the worst thing i wanted was for women to have a bad impression of me.

The past 8 years ive gotten more attention coz im not giving off signals that screams 'desperate'.

Join the sites, be honest with the ladies, get out a bit more, have a laugh and it'll come when you least expect it. Above all else, just relax mate, theres no rush.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Women aren't just sex objects!


Wait, what? :confused1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> This is why I think the sex site could be good for me. I can let them know in advance that I am shy and inexperienced and have no strings sex. Then when I do meet a girl I like I won't be as nervous and feel more confident in that I know what I'm doing. I think about things too much rather than let them happen naturally.


Dude, few tips:

1) Watch copious amounts of porn. When i lost my virginity at 15 i almost fell out with my girlfriend because she didn't believe it was my first time. I used to watch porn all the time, so i guess i just did what i saw, oh and i put the johnny on kinda wrong so i didnt cum for ages but thats another matter haha.

2) Negative view on things. Do you go into the gym saying 'im sh1t at lifting weights'? No, you go in, or atleast you should, thinking i can lift weights, and i am gonna pump some serious fvcking iron! It's the same with going on dates, if you think omg its gnna fail so bad, it probably will. Just pretend you do it all the time, you're the boss. Be a little cocky, girls like that, not too much it will **** them off, but they seem to like a little bit.

3) Just do it. You're not going to get better at sex just telling yourself you can't do it are you? Get on a date and fvck her brains out! theres really not that much you can do wrong, just make sure you vary the speed, change positions from time to time perhaps to spice it up. It's not a massive deal really, just stop beating yourself up about it and get some practice in!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Barker said:


> 3) Just do it. You're not going to get better at sex just telling yourself you can't do it are you? Get on a date and fvck her brains out! theres really not that much you can do wrong, just make sure you vary the speed, change positions from time to time perhaps to spice it up. It's not a massive deal really, just stop beating yourself up about it and get some practice in!


This needs a new topic. Sex education for Always Injured.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

On my life I have just received this email on POF in my inbox!!!



> this is gonna sound really wierd but are u interested in gettin paid to let me sniff ur socks and feet? like i said i know it's wierd, i'm not gay, but i'm into guy's socks and feet - at least think about it, it's easy cash, and i'll pay a lot
> 
> msn - [email protected]


WTF is the world coming too?????


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> This needs a new topic. Sex education for Always Injured.


Loving the avatar haha please tell me it's not you :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Barker said:


> Loving the avatar haha please tell me it's not you :lol:


It's Uriel's head on some random pic I found.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> WTF is the world coming too?????


Probably just someone having a laugh haha


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> It's Uriel's head on some random pic I found.


Do you have the original of the random one it looks like my mates dad but I cant find?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Barker said:


> Dude, few tips:
> 
> 1) Watch copious amounts of porn. When i lost my virginity at 15 i almost fell out with my girlfriend because she didn't believe it was my first time. I used to watch porn all the time, so i guess i just did what i saw, oh and i put the johnny on kinda wrong so i didnt cum for ages but thats another matter haha.
> 
> ...


Not so much cocky but confidence is always a winner.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

flanagan said:


> Do you have the original of the random one it looks like my mates dad but I cant find?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Barker said:


> Probably just someone having a laugh haha


i hit the block button just to be safe


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Cheers mate searching for fat ginger adult baby with glasses brought a few eye bleach moments. Reps


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> On my life I have just received this email on POF in my inbox!!!
> 
> WTF is the world coming too?????


Probly a mate winding you up,

A guy in work was selling a a pair of ole trainerz, I managed to convince him 4 had a foot fetish and would pay big money if he spunked in then. I wanted a pic as proof before I would buy them.

I got the pic, I didnt buy them, he got wound up quite a bit.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


ffs, WHY? :confused1:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nemises said:


> Probly a mate winding you up,
> 
> A guy in work was selling a a pair of ole trainerz, I managed to convince him 4 had a foot fetish and would pay big money if he spunked in then. I wanted a pic as proof before I would buy them.
> 
> I got the pic, I didnt buy them, he got wound up quite a bit.


haha brilliant!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


Looks like me PMSL!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always Injured. Take Dutch Scott's advice from ages ago. Buy a book called The Game! Best £6 you'll ever spend!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That'd be a no Muriel.... :tongue:


 :cursing: Fkn Lezza!:laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Fair play to you, Always Injured.
> 
> How old are you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing:

I used to like you. Hell, I thought you were qiute funny. Now, negged for life for encouraging the tart to be such a friggin weaner. :lol:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

besides pof dont the rest usually get you to pay up?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might give this a go with my mate for a laugh

wouldnt dare risk signing up and someone see me on there then the word would get out i use dating sites haah


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahah just realised you can search for people without signing up...

'ingle and loving it! Looking for a sophisticated young stud who has masses of stamina, fit body and energetic who loves a roll in the hay, because I love a bit of rough! York England' - she had no picture...

Quite blatantly not an ugly slag! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Barker said:


> Might give this a go with my mate for a laugh
> 
> wouldnt dare risk signing up and someone see me on there then the word would get out i use dating sites haah


Think thats the least of your worries


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Barker said:


> Might give this a go with my mate for a laugh
> 
> wouldnt dare risk signing up and someone see me on there then the word would get out i use dating sites haah


yes becasue peopel wont ask why they were looking on a dating website


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fvck it im making an account just to mess about with haha

EDIT: oh dear most of them look like smack heads

http://www.plentyoffish.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=22138481


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

davetherave said:


> yes becasue peopel wont ask why they were looking on a dating website


They'll bypass that thought with me actually using the site no doubt


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Wouldnt trust those sites like sexintheuk, adultfriendfinder, fling etc... loads of randomly generated fake profiles, some of which will send automated msgs to make them seem more genuine.... *waste of money imo*. The free ones like POF and OKcupid are pretty decent though i suppose and if you are good with words and not ugly as hell, alot of those chicks are game for the same thing the ones on the no strings sites are haha


My brother certainly doesn't think he's wasting his money....


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Never tried it, but I am pretty damn good looking funny and cool. Its nice for the Betas to play. I cant imagine you get any hotties on there??


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Fvck it im making an account just to mess about with haha
> 
> EDIT: oh dear most of them look like smack heads
> 
> http://www.plentyoffish.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=22138481


haha what a laugh it must be fun!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

BillC said:


> :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I used to like you. Hell, I thought you were qiute funny. Now, negged for life for encouraging the tart to be such a friggin weaner. :lol:


Heh, I was only joking Bill, don't worry.

AI; get your fcukin act together and smash some birds in!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> sadder and sadder every minuet


Sad yes but I ****ed some fit birds. Sad or not. :thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

guys i have got right in the sh1t over this site,apparantly every message that they send you comes through on your e mail in box,so this morning she found like 30+ messages off plenty of fish . com and she read them all, dragged me out off bed and out of the house,

word of warning guys cover your tracks.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Ouch... good luck mate


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Is plenty of fish free?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

vetran said:


> guys i have got right in the sh1t over this site,apparantly every message that they send you comes through on your e mail in box,so this morning she found like 30+ messages off plenty of fish . com and she read them all, dragged me out off bed and out of the house,
> 
> word of warning guys cover your tracks.





Falcone said:


> Is plenty of fish free?


2 comments that put together make me laugh. :lol:

Vetran - Cheating is naughty. :nono:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That'd be a no Muriel.... :tongue:
> 
> Ah yes..... I have a similar rule..... :cool2:
> 
> ...


the myspaceangle,in my earlier days,when more nieve,that sh1t caught me out baaaaaad :lol: :lol:



SiPhil said:


> *Why do I [email protected] so much when I have a girlfriend who never says no, even if I jump on her at 3am? Because it gets it over and done with within a couple of minutes without exerting myself.* This is similar to the guy who goes online to look for a local shag rather than go out, spend loads of money on drinks trying to pull and may end up with nothing by the end of the night. Sometimes it's better and easier to take the route which takes a hell of a lot less effort. Being told to fck off online isn't as embarrassing either.


the bolded bit almost earned you a negatory:cursing: :cursing:



Always Injured said:


> I've actually been on 3 dates this year. Previous to this year I had never been on a date. The 1st one was my sisters friend who i asked out on facebook, and the other two were from online dating. The 1st 2 were good looking girls as well but my aforementioned lack of confidence put them both off after a couple of dates. The last one even said she thought I'd be less tense the second time around. I was in town a couple of weeks ago and I was having banter with a group of women who were on a hen night. I just struggle to turn normal conversation/banter into trying to pull women or into sexual chemistry if it's a 2nd date. The reason I struggle because in the back of my mind I don't know if I can deliver in the bedroom to back up any words I might say. You could say I am focusing too much on the physical side of things but it's been the women pushing for the sex on early dates and the 1st one even said it's just a bit of fun and we can meet other people too.
> 
> This is why I think the sex site could be good for me. I can let them know in advance that I am shy and inexperienced and have no strings sex. Then when I do meet a girl I like I won't be as nervous and feel more confident in that I know what I'm doing. I think about things too much rather than let them happen naturally.
> 
> ...


Mate theres nothing wrong with feeling super unconfident but you do need to try and break out of it,believe me i WAS you years ago,cripplingly shy around women,couldnt muster convo or banter etc etc

Things changed a bit along the way i guess,and if in doubt,just grow yourself a set of haaauuuuuge guns,they distract women into bed all day long lolol

Also funny gets fanny,no two ways about it,lot of people on here being overly harsh to you i feel and in one respect i can see why,but from the other i know what it felt like myself years ago so i can sympathise.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

plentyoffish is awesome, and yes there are hotties on there, women use these sites cos they get sick of p!ssheads staggering up to them in bars

it's hard work for guys cos we outnumber women on there 10-1, but make sure you have decent pics, and something to say about yourself, and you do ok

whether you want sex or a relationship, i've used sites like this to get both, and have just found a woman who i've fallen for big time, and POSSIBLY might build a future with.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

F u c k i n hell I'm still registered on there. :blush: :blush:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> plentyoffish is awesome, and yes there are hotties on there, women use these sites cos they get sick of p!ssheads staggering up to them in bars
> 
> it's hard work for guys cos we outnumber women on there 10-1, but make sure you have decent pics, and something to say about yourself, and you do ok
> 
> whether you want sex or a relationship, i've used sites like this to get both, and have just found a woman who i've fallen for big time, and POSSIBLY might build a future with.


You met your last girlfriend on there didn't you?

I remember reading you were going to marry her?? Did it fall through?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

\ said:


> I have a girlfriend who never says no, even if I jump on her at 3am? Because it gets it over and done with within a couple of minutes without exerting myself.


Some women call it premature ejaculation, I call it being efficient. :tongue:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Some women call it premature ejaculation, I call it being efficient. :tongue:


x 2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> but make sure you have decent pics,


So im fvcked with my pic of stone cold Steve Austin? :lol:


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

The importance of a good username.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Importance-of-a-Good-User-Name-For-Your-Online-Dating-Profile-in-Order-to-Attract-Women&id=364429


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> 2 comments that put together make me laugh. :lol:
> 
> *Vetran - Cheating is naughty. * :nono:


lol was only chatting,had a sh1te weekend still in the dog house,when she goes out or to bed she takes the mouse with her now,lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

vetran said:


> lol was only chatting,had a sh1te weekend still in the dog house,when she goes out or to bed she takes the mouse with her now,lol


PMSL, time for you to buy another mouse perhaps? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Keeping this little gem for if I suddenly find myself single lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> PMSL, time for you to buy another mouse perhaps? :whistling: :lol:


TAB key :wink:



shane278 said:


> The importance of a good username.
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Importance-of-a-Good-User-Name-For-Your-Online-Dating-Profile-in-Order-to-Attract-Women&id=364429


Balls the first we ALL do is photo, Simples


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> You met your last girlfriend on there didn't you?
> 
> I remember reading you were going to marry her?? Did it fall through?


fraid so dude, i'm being sensible now, going for someone my own age!

older women are all well and good, but i want a family and nippers and stuff

got meself an awesome girl now, lets see if i can NOT fvck it up this time eh? :tongue:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

this is the thread that cost me my marriage lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

vetran said:


> this is the thread that cost me my marriage lol


why? x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

vetran said:


> this is the thread that cost me my marriage lol


kin ell

haha you bad boy :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> *why? x x*


because i proved not to be trustworthy lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Let's be honest are any of us though really? I think it was Milky who said that about 1% of men are really, truly capable of a monogamous relationship for the rest of their lives, even in the face of temptation and I'd be inclined to agree.

Call me a cynic but whenever I see a photo in a local paper of a couple celebratin their 60th wedding anniversary I can't help but think which one of them cheated.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2079797/99-year-old-man-divorces-wife-77-years-discovering-affair-60-years-ago.html


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

she has over-reacted. men should be allowed to cheat, women shouldnt. :whistling: ..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

vetran said:


> because i proved not to be trustworthy lol


oh x x


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

only bumped this thread as a follow on from whats the most popolar thread you have ever made i was asked for a link ? so i bumped it instead by popular demand lol


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Alot of slags on that site! Bloody good though if your after a quick one nighter


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i sent out **** load of messages in there and got **** all replies.

dont know what to make of that other than they think im ugly lol. slags.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

jake87 said:


> *i sent out **** load of messages in there and got **** all replies. *
> 
> dont know what to make of that other than they think im ugly lol. slags.


i dont send no messages bro i let them come to me then i take my pick lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

yeh but look at you, you good looking experienced mother ****er


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

hahaha i tried that aswell... sent loads messages but no reply...

whats on your profile veteran bro?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> hahaha i tried that aswell... sent loads messages but no reply...
> 
> whats on your profile veteran bro?


I have a ten inch penis, that it all.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> hahaha i tried that aswell... sent loads messages but no reply...
> 
> whats on your profile veteran bro?


Not a picture of his face...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> hahaha i tried that aswell... sent loads messages but no reply...
> 
> *whats on your profile veteran bro?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> if going out gettin plastered throwing up then arguing with me then doin sh*t loads of coke is your idea of a good night out then we wont get on,and no fatties please cause i hate the smell of kebabs


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

"I'm an intelligent fun loving high status chick who is looking for a guy who can fulfil my erotic desires." Some girls put some real ****e in their profiles.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

vetran said:


> Lol are you still pulling from tinys quote?
> 
> Fair play


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> yep i am and he wont let it go lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

vetran said:


> He's just jealous that your number has exceeded his :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I got fed up of the fatties hitting me up so changed my profile to: if you like wat u see and can see your own pubes (if you have pubes don't contact me) feel free to contact me

I get so many messages from mad fat chicks :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

read the first 6 or 7 pages then got bored of the whole going on there to shag arguement

at the end of the day you get out of it what you want, as does she - if you both want a one night stand then how is what the man is doing any worse then what the woman is doing?

similarly if you both want a relationship then fair play

as i said you can get out of anything what you want im sure theres people out there that have hooked up off facebook and also people who have hooked up on bodybuilding sites


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Breda said:


> I got fed up of the fatties hitting me up so changed my profile to: if you like wat u see and can see your own pubes (if you have pubes don't contact me) feel free to contact me
> 
> I get so many messages from mad fat chicks :lol:


im more impressed by the fact you havent recieved a message from the police mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pmsl I only talk to the topless ones  x x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl I only talk to the topless ones  x x


So do i!!


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Plenty of pish aka

If you have no morals and want a cheap ****, then that's the site for you! Lol I'm 35 past the days of ****ing around not looking for that now, funny enough I did **** a cop from it a few weeks back lol what can I say I'm a hypocrite lol anyone from Glasgow?? Lol anyone want her user name lol..na that's bad wwouldn't do that, they **** everyone else..ying and yang and all that. Hard to find a partner on there if that's what your after! Have to do a lot of fishing as they say lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Plenty of pish aka
> 
> If you have no morals and want a cheap ****, then that's the site for you! Lol I'm 35 past the days of ****ing around not looking for that now, funny enough I did **** a cop from it a few weeks back lol what can I say I'm a hypocrite lol anyone from Glasgow?? Lol anyone want her user name lol..na that's bad wwouldn't do that, they **** everyone else..ying and yang and all that. Hard to find a partner on there if that's what your after! Have to do a lot of fishing as they say lol


you'd have to be a b it of a tool to go on a sex site looking for a partner.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> you'd have to be a b it of a tool to go on a sex site looking for a partner.


Haha your calling me a fool....it's not a sex site bud, but it can be if that's what you want. Normally I'd smack a **** in the face after a comment like that, but I'll let it go.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

meet up and fight it out imo


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Haha your calling me a fool....it's not a sex site bud, but it can be if that's what you want. Normally I'd smack a **** in the face after a comment like that, but I'll let it go.


Suggest you re-read my post!


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

jake87 said:


> meet up and fight it out imo


Lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Breda said:


> I got fed up of the fatties hitting me up so changed my profile to: if you like wat u see and can see your own pubes *(if you have pubes don't contact me)* feel free to contact me
> 
> I get so many messages from mad fat chicks :lol:


hahahaha this sound reaally wrong as jake87 said, cops should be on your case lololol


----------

